# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  [FMX] Multitexturing ou gnrer une image  partir de plusieurs autres

## gbegreg

Bonsoir,

J'ai ajout  ma suite de composants 3D pour FMX (GBE3D) une mthode et un projet exemple qui permet de faire du multitexturing. Le principe est le suivant :  partir d'une image dite "blend map" (image en noir, toutes les nuances de rouge, de vert et de bleu) et de 4 autres images (image de fond qui sera associe au noir de l'image carte et 3 images correspondantes chacunes  un canal rouge, vert ou bleu).
Voici une petite explication :


Voici une capture d'cran de l'application exemple fournie avec GBE3D (l'image de droite est l'image rsultat):


J'ai fait une nouvelle vido qui utilise une texture gnre ainsi. Cette vido montre comment faire un petit jeu de type FPS en 1 heure et en seulement 300 lignes de code !

----------


## tourlourou

Impressionnant ; chapeau !  ::bravo::

----------


## pprem

Top  ::): 

Tu as enregistr la vido sans son ?

----------


## gbegreg

Bonsoir Patrick,

Oui j'ai enregistr sans son... Je n'aime pas le son de ma voix  ::oops:: 

Je ferai certainement une suite  cette vido avec divers ajouts. Voici une capture d'cran du FPS dans son tat actuel :

- prsence d'une carte
- une arme en 3D anime lorsque le joueur se dplace
- la mer, les nuages, les plantes anims
- les arbres (obstacles)
- les ennemis clignent des yeux
- une barre d'nergie
- dplacements latraux possibles (on peut maintenant "strafer")

Mais il me reste encore des choses  faire pour en faire un vrai petit jeu fonctionnel :
- gestion de bonus (nergie, munitions...)
- permettre aux ennemis de tirer
- enrober le tout de divers crans (intro, menu, options, victoire, game over...)
- ajouter des sons, des musiques
- adapter l'IHM pour fonctionner sur mobile

----------


## SergioMaster

> Oui j'ai enregistr sans son... Je n'aime pas le son de ma voix


Marrant a, je me croyais seul  avoir ce problme ! 
Beau travail  ::bravo::

----------


## gbegreg

Bonsoir,

Si certains veulent voir ce que donne le petit FPS, il est disponible gratuitement :
pour Android sur le Play store : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...t.FMXFPS&gl=FR
pour Windows sur mon site : http://gbesoft.fr/jeux.php#fmxfps

Je n'ai pas encore fait de test sous Mac OS et Linux.

----------


## blonde

Ah vraiment bravo ! 
C'est un beau rendu.


Pour le son de ta voix, je crois que c'est terriblement humain comme raction ^^

----------


## gbegreg

Si a vous intresse, le petit jeu est gratuit et disponible sur :
- mon site : http://gbesoft.fr/jeux.php#fmxfps
- version Android sur le Play Store : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...gbesoft.FMXFPS
- sur itch.io : https://gregory-bersegeay.itch.io/fmx-fps

Les sources sont disponibles sur mon Github : https://github.com/gbegreg/FMXFPS

----------


## Galet

Bravo. Beau rendu.
Et merci pour le partage de technique...
Belle journe  tous

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par gbegreg
> 
> 
> Oui j'ai enregistr sans son... Je n'aime pas le son de ma voix
> 
> 
> Marrant a, je me croyais seul  avoir ce problme !


C'est normal, c'est parce qu'on ne la reconnat pas : nous nous entendons d'habitude "de l'intrieur" alors que nous entendons les autres tout comme les autres nous entendent, de l'extrieur, avec les oreilles.
Et du coup quand nous nous entendons avec nos oreilles par l'intermdiaire d'un enregistrement, de l'extrieur donc, nous ne reconnaissons pas ce que nous entendons tout le temps, nous en concluons que ce n'est pas nous alors que nous savons que oui, c'est nous, alors nous n'aimons pas a.
CQFD.

----------

